# الخد الآخر والميل الثانى



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الخد الآخر والميل الثانى
لنيافه الأنبا أرسانيوس
أسقف المنيا وأبو قرقاص

تلخيصى المحاضره

من أقوال السيد المسيح فى العظه على الجبل
سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن .
 وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر بل من 
لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا 
من أراد أن يخاصمك ويأخذ ثوبك فأترك له الرداءأيضا
 ومن سخرك ميلا فاذهب معه  أثنين + مت 38 : 5 -41

------

ويتسأل الكثيرون هل المسيحيه ديانه نظريه عندما تطلب محبه الأعداء 

أحبوا أعداءكم . باركوا لأعينكم . أحسنوا ألى مبغضيكم 
. صلوا للذين يسيئون أليكم ويطردونكم + مت 5 : 44

------
الكنيسه تدعوا الناسللخروج من السلبيات والسعى الى الأيجابيات .. نحو الكمال .
كونوا كاملين كما أن أباكم الذى فى السموات كامل + مت 5 : 44

------
الناس يختلفون فى تصرفاتهم مع بعضهم البعض فى التعامل . فنجد .

1-أنسان يبدأ فى الأعتداء على الآخرين
2-أنسان لا يبدأ لكن أذا أصابه شريرد بما هو أكثر شرا
3-أنسان لا يبدأ ولكن أذا أصابه شر يرد بالمثل
4-أنسان يواجه الشر بشر أقل
5- أنسان يواجه الشر بالصمت
6- أنسان يواجه الشر بالخـــــــير

------
ما المقصود بالخد الأيمن والخد الآخر ؟
_________________
يعلمنا القديس أوغسطينوس : أن  للأنسان وجهان ... 

وجه خارجى
______
ويقصد به الخد الأيمن 

وجهة داخلى
______
هو المقصود بالخد الآخر
وكأنه يريد أن يقول كما تغفر من الخارج أغفر من الداخل أيضا
وأيضا يقول :
تعلموا كيف يقدمون الخد الآخر ولكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يحبون ضاربهم
لذا السيد المسيح يريد أن يجعلنا نتدرج 
فى حفط  وصيه الخد الآخر من الأحتمال الى المغفره الى حب الضاربين
مكتوب عن المحبه أنها لا تسقط أبدا + 1 كو 13 : 8
وكتوب أيضا أنها قويه كالموت + اش 8 : 6
وأذا سقطت المحبه .... معناها الموت الروحى

--------

ويتسلءل البعض عن موقف السيد المسيح من الذى لطمه ؟
_________________________
فيقول السيد المسيح
ان كنت تكلمت رديا فأشهد على الردى 
وأن حسنا فلماذا تضربنى + يو 18 : 23
فالسيد المسيح أراد من هذا الأنسان أن يراجع نفسه
 فينا قد فعل لعل فى هذه المراجعه توبه وخلاصا


وهنا نعلم أن  سقوط المحبه معناه أننا لا ننفذ وصيه الخد الآخر 

-------
رصيد المحبه
______
انفتاح القلب بالحب للجميع خصوصا الذين يسيئون ألينا .
 رصيد لا ينتهى نتاجر به لنربح به نفوسا للمسيح
الميل الثانى
_____ 
 فالمؤمن الحقيقى لكى يربح الآخرين بحبه . 
فهو يقدم لهم أكثر مما يطلبون فالدافع هو الحب
من السلبيات الى الأيجابيات
____________
يمتاذ الميل الثانى بأنها تنقل الأنسان فى جهاده الى
 الأيجابيلت ليصل الى الكمال + أف 4  : 22 -32
بين الأنسان العتيق والجديد
____________
أخلعوا من جهه التصرف السابق 
 الأنسان العتيق الفاسد بحسب شهوات الغرور + أف 4 : 
 ميل أول22
وتجددوا بروح ذهنكم وتلبسوا الجديد المخلوق
 بحسب الله فى البر وقداسه الحق + أف 4 : 23 _ 24
ميل ثانى
بين الكذب والصدق
________
لذلك أطرحوا عنكم الكذب + 1 أف 4 : 25  ميل أول وتكلموا بالصدق كل واحد مع قريبه
لأننا بعضنا  أعضاء البعض أف 4 : 25 ميل ثانى
بين الغضب والتسامح
_________
أغضبوا ولا تخطئوا  + أف 4 : 26 ميل أول لا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم 
ولا تعطوا لأبليس مكانا أف 4 : 27ميل ثانى
بين السرقه والعطاء 
________
لا يسرق السارق فيما بعد أف 4 : 28 ميل أول بل بالحرى يتعب عاملا الصالح بيديه
ليكون له أن  يعطى من له أحتياج أف 4 : 28 ميل ثانى
بين الكلام الردئ والكلام البناء 
____________
لا تخرج كلمه رديه من أفواهكم أف 4 : 29 ميل أول 
بل كل ما كان صالحا للبنيان حسب الحاجه
لكى يعطى نعمه للسامعين أف 4 : 29 ميل ثانى
بين الحزن والفرح
________
لا تحزنزا روح الله القدوس الذى به ختمتم ليوم الفداء أف 4 : 20 ميل أول
أفرحوا فى الرب كل حين وٌول أيضا أفرحوا فى 3 : 1
أما ثمر الروح فهو محبه فرح سلام غل 5 : 22 ميل ثانى
بين الهرب والسعى لخلاص الآخرين
________________
أهرب لحياتك تك 16 : 17 ميل أول
خلصوا البعض بالخوف مختطفين من النار يه 23 
ميل ثانى لأن الذى فيكم أعظم م الذى فى العالم 1 يو 4 : 4
الميل الثانى وحياه الطهاره
____________
الميل الأول فيه الطهارع لا تزن مت 5 : 27
أما فى الميل لبثانى فهو الألتصاق بالرب والشبع به
أم  لستم  تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذى لكم من الله 1 كو 6 : 19
النفس الشبعانه تدوس العسل  ... أم 27 : 7
الطهاره وضبط الفكر
_________
الفكر الشرير ... تأمل فى الأرضيات
الفكر النقى .... نأمل فى الروحيات
الميل الأول يطلب ضبط الفكر , أين هىعقولكم .... الميل الثانى يرد قائلا هى عند الرب
لذا سيرتنا نحن نحو السماويات فى 3 : 20
الميل الأول يجعلنى أندم على كل فكر شرير  ما تقولونه فى قلوبكم أندموا عليه فى مضاجعكم مز 4 :4
أما الميل الثانى هو التأمل فى آيات الكتاب المقدس 

الميل الثانى هو جوهره فى تاج الانجيل
=================
يقول القديس يعقوب السروجى:

هل فهمت  سر وجود هذه الجوهره الثمينه فى تاج الأنجيل ,
 لو نزعتها وفحصتها بدون غيرها من الجواهر فقد تظل جميله كأى جوهره
ولكن جمالها لا يظهر بالمره ألا أذا ظلت فى تاج الأنجيل
ضعها مع حوهره المغفره وتأملها مع غيرها من الجواهر مثل المحبه . 
وجوهره العطاء والتضاع ودقق النظر 
كيف جمع الأنجيل كل هذه الجواهر وزين 
بها تاج الحياه فصارت تلمع . لا تفحص هذه الجواهر على وحده

الشر لا يقضى على الشر
___________
يقول القديس يعقوب السروجى :
يظن الجهلاء أن الشر يمكنه أن يستأصل شر آخر .
 ولكن هل يمكن لنار أن تطفئ نارا أخرى . 
هل يمكن لمياه أن توقف طوفان مياه ؟؟ لا

أن مقاومه الشر بالخير تكسف عن عجز الشر .. وهذه هى حكمه الأنجيل

النهيســــــــى​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2010)

يقول القديس يعقوب السروجى :
يظن الجهلاء أن الشر يمكنه أن يستأصل شر آخر .
 ولكن هل يمكن لنار أن تطفئ نارا أخرى . 
هل يمكن لمياه أن توقف طوفان مياه ؟؟ لا

أن مقاومه الشر بالخير تكسف عن عجز الشر .. وهذه هى حكمه الأنجيل


جميل اخي

وكلام رائع جدااااااااا

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> يقول القديس يعقوب السروجى :
> يظن الجهلاء أن الشر يمكنه أن يستأصل شر آخر .
> ولكن هل يمكن لنار أن تطفئ نارا أخرى .
> هل يمكن لمياه أن توقف طوفان مياه ؟؟ لا
> ...


*منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور جميـــل ورائــع

ســلام ونعمـــه​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى للموضوع القيم والمفيد 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى للموضوع القيم والمفيد
> الرب يباركك​*


*منتهى الشكر ليكم

مرور جميـــل ورائــع

ســلام ونعمـــه*​


----------

